# Hymer 644 (1991)



## goldwingboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi

Have recently purchased a 1991 Hymer 644 LHD, nice van but in need of some TLC.
Trying to find out about the control panel that shows battery condition, water tank state etc, shown as panel 101 on front.
Volts/Amps meter does not appear to be working so I'm not sure if the habitation battery is charging when on the mains.
Also can anyone tell me the model of the fridge fitted, it's an Electrolux Gas/12v/240v but i can't find a rating plate.
Sorry if this has all been covered before but I'm new to Motorhomes having come from a camping background.

Thanks :lol:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Used to have a 644. PM me and I will be able to supply a manual etc.

Panel over the food prep area should display all the oinfo you need.

Fridges are normally 12v/240v and Gas.

Where did you get the van from?

It is on a Citreon chasis?


----------

